# Patio Cost



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Rod said:


> I live in Northern Virginia and am planning on having a patio built. I have no idea how much to expect this to cost. But before I start calling for estimates, and dealing with salesmen, I was wondering if anyone out there has any idea of a what I'm looking at cost-wise for say a 20' X 25' stone patio w/knee wall? Can I get something (materials can vary, i.e. stained concrete, etc.) for the $10K range or is it more like $15K? Thanks for your help.
> Rod


Well I am not sure what pricing goes for in your area but let's figure it out. You will need about 5 squares of paving stone and about 3 squares of some kind of brick for the knee walls. Now figure two days of work for 3 guys. Add in some overhead and some profit.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Excuse me for butting in but is this not the region known for bluestone slate?
I would think that a trip to a local quarry would be in order. $ 10-15K sounds pretty stiff for that size patio except maybe here in FL but you have to add in shipping costs.
I just installed one over twice that size in pavers for $ 6K.
I'd do a little more shopping.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah 15k seemed steep to me also but I really am not basing that decision on anything other than quick math and guesses.


----------

